# Mustard Greens



## JGDean (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a large amount of lovely fresh mustard greens. I am braising/steaming some with some chopped smoked ham, garlic and chicken broth. Do you have any ideas for the rest?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 4, 2007)

Mustard Greens!!!!!!!! You got my attention!

Cook all of them!!! They freeze nicely in qt. boxes.

Add a few turnip roots until they are just tender....

Don't be to stingy with the liquid. Ya gotta have suppin to dip the cornbread in


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 4, 2007)

I agree.  also any leftovers can be sauteed.  Any pot liquor left over is broth for a risotto or soup or stew.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 4, 2007)

When they're very young & tender, small amounts of raw mustard greens also add a nice zip to green salads.


----------



## QSis (Aug 4, 2007)

*Lamb Shank, Lentil and Greens Stew*

This is one of my all-time favorite stews. Just substitute the mustard greens for the Swiss Chard.

VERY hearty!

Lamb and Lentil Soup Recipe - Lentil Soup Recipe with Lamb Shanks for Crockpot or Slow Cooker

Lee


----------



## auntdot (Aug 5, 2007)

I always add some onions to my greens.

Now Uncle Bob may say I am a carpetbagger and no self respecting Southerner would ever let an onion within twelve feet of their greens.

I plead guilty to the carpetbagger charge - we are surely that.

And we are new to Southern cooking.  

But I do think onions add a bit of flavor to greens.

Oh yes, and apologies to Uncle Bob - he is far too polite to call us carpetbaggers.

Sorry Bob.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 5, 2007)

Aunt Dot.........

I had a great aunt that put a little onion in just about every thing...butter beans, peas (all kinds) green beens, dry beans (black-eye, pinto, etc.) and........greens! Today, when in the kitchen if there is little (left-over) onion setting around doing nothing, then guess what? Into a pot of something it goes. Doesn't hurt a thing! So if ya wanna put some onion in your greens, then by all means...... 

The only requirement is to eat them out of a bowl with plenty of likker so it will run of your chin a bit. Then when ya finish, and no one is looking  ya pick the bowl up, and drink the pot-likker!!


----------



## JGDean (Aug 7, 2007)

Pot-likker is the best part. I also fix cheese and jalapeno cornbread (not the sweet kind).


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 7, 2007)

JGDean said:
			
		

> Pot-likker is the best part. I also fix cheese and jalapeno cornbread (not the sweet kind).


 
Pah-lease don't tell me you put some of that corn bread in the pot likker! 

I prefer my cornbread sans sugar as well. 


Oh would that be Florida broadleaf mustard????


Yipeeeeeeee!!!! & Enjoy!!!!


----------



## ironchef (Aug 7, 2007)

Two words: duck fat.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 7, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Two words: duck fat.


  

Two Words: Pork Fat!!  


(Ok IC Now ya messin with my mind. Now I'll have to try it!!)


----------



## devora (Aug 7, 2007)

Sometimes I rip 'em out of the garden, shake off the dirt, coat 'em in EVOO and....toss 'em on the grill. I know it sounds odd but this yr I am into grilling _everything_.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 7, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Two Words: Pork Fat!!
> 
> 
> (Ok IC Now ya messin with my mind. Now I'll have to try it!!)


 
Pork fat is good, VERY good, but duck fat is better.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 7, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Pork fat is good, VERY good, but duck fat is better.


 
Duck fat is good, VERY good, but Pork fat is better!!!!!


----------



## licia (Aug 7, 2007)

Mustard greens are my favorite. Nothing else has the piquant taste that they have.


----------



## Claire (Aug 7, 2007)

I like to chop, then sautee in olive oil and garlic seasoning.  As someone else already said, harvest when very small and they're great in a salad.  Also good chiffonaded into soup.


----------



## bullseye (Aug 7, 2007)

I've never had mustard greens fresh.  Frozen, I often add them to a "whatchagot" stirfry or a stew that needs something zippy.


----------

